# Maxus 2005! June 10-11. Dallas TX. Be there!



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

A national Maxima meet is being held June 10-11 of 2005 in Dallas TX and sponsored by Trophy Nissan. For more details, please go here:

http://forums.maxima.org/forumdisplay.php?f=82

David Warner


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes...I'll be there!!!


----------

